# Wall decor ideas



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rental or owned?

Paint ball gun loaded with multi-colored ammo.
:wink2:

Have saw one where the owner took many different types of scrap wood cuts, and glued them to a wall in a pattern that she liked.

ED


----------



## my2centsworth (Jun 12, 2016)

Paint a striped, checked, diagonal or diamond pattern on the wall using same paint color only in a different finish (if the current paint is flat finish, use semi-gloss). Cost is minimal-paint and some painters tape.


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

Dullflip said:


> Other than putting an accent chair in corner and wall mounting TV what inexpensive wall decor ideas do people have? We have pictures and gallery walls everywhere and wanted to do something different on this wall (the key is inexpensive)


**********************************


I agree with mytwocents. My daughter did a chevron wall in her house just as described with the two different finishes of same color and it turned out so fantastic, it looks classy no loud bright "OMG" when you walk in but just a nice accent to her wall. I was very impressed, of course she is way craftier and imaginative the her mother lol


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

my2centsworth said:


> Paint a striped, checked, diagonal or diamond pattern on the wall using same paint color only in a different finish (if the current paint is flat finish, use semi-gloss). Cost is minimal-paint and some painters tape.



Diamond patterns are my favorite, I absolutely love. I had someone paint my hutch in the harlequin pattern like the MacKenzies Child furniture, if I was rich or talented enough my whole house would be done just like those magazines lol


----------



## TapestryTroy (Sep 7, 2016)

Tapestries are fantastic if you're into that kinda thing. Not to everyone's taste!


----------



## AvalonGirl (Jun 1, 2010)

To expand on TapestyTroy I like to use fabrics or richly marbled paper as art framed with some inexpensive trim molding. Wall 'sticky's' are popular right now and I'm favoring Moroccan trellis style. (See example of trellis style in a rug below). Add an area rug with additional colors - can't see the sofa - maybe some pillows or a pouf for the floor. Layer - grab a throw or blanket for the back of the sofa. I'm also big on your blue-white décor - classic! I like the white bowl on the sofa table, expand on it. Maybe a couple inexpensive lanterns with tea lights (real candles or battery operated LED). Complimentary colors - yellow/soft green or go big and bold - cranberry/burgundy/black. Small odd number of items grouped - not stiffly lined up. Maybe 3 items of varying heights and textures.


----------



## TapestryTroy (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks really good, would definitely go for something along those lines!


----------

